# Micro conversion



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Forgot to take before pictures but here is an after shot. it is not a pfs as the gap will pass even 3/8". Mostly set it up for bbs .177. If that works out ok I will try the 3/8. 2 and 3/4 of an inch long and a little over an inch wide on the outside of the fork tips.


----------

